# Help me up to price one mile long driveway



## melver78 (Jan 5, 2013)

Hi there I just started lawn care business this year, and one of my lawn client wants me to plow his driveway its about one mile long,,does anybody could tell me what its he best way to pricing this job ??? and also has some shoveling around the house,,,


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Figure out how long it will take you and how much it will cost you and then add your profit margin. About a mile won't cut it in this industry you need to know exact feet or sq. feet(lots)

Michigan can get some heavy snow at times, do you have the capacity to shelf the banks? 
Do you have the ability to move piles once they build up? 

No one can give you an exact cost of what it will cost because you are the only one to know your own costs.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Do a per run drive his drive at 10 mph and see how long it takes you drive it and If takes 2 passes then double your time.
and if you can cover it in less 30mins the charge you hourly rate 60-75 for 3'' then figure at 6'' 120-150 and keep it going up


----------



## Team_Arctic (Feb 24, 2008)

I do a little bit of small road/ dead end and sub division plowing for the town and we bill 65/lane mile small drive like that i would say anywhere from 50-75 per visit plus shovel time. try not to let the snow build up over 6 inches. on roads it is hard to push much over that. you cant get moving fast enough to throw it up onto the banks and end up getting the road to narrow.


----------



## SnowFakers (Dec 31, 2012)

65/push up to 6" then double after that


----------



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

I'd price it @ $75 a push up to a 4" trigger, and add $25 for each inch of trigger after. Let them decide the trigger depth that suits them. I'd also try like heck to get them to agree to hiring in a wing truck at my discretion to gain room when needed. Assuming the road is fairly flat, in decent condition, and has room for a fair ammount of snow at the sides..I would have to add $ to the per push if the roadway was horrible.

Shoveling is the hardest part for me, because if you are out there shoveling you can't be pushing snow @ $75 or more per hour...so what do ya do? They need to understand that time is money when running a PLOWING business. Shoveling is $75 an hour, $15 minimum? Charge the greater of the two? Never had to price it out myself.


----------

